# R B Angus



## Jeff Partington (Sep 8, 2008)

Trying to trace the Sparks from the R B Angus when she sank in December 1967 His name is G F Mulvin no christian name i'm afraid. Also Simon 3rd mate & Paddy McDermott Mate Also Stan Jones electrician.


----------



## pensioner (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Jeff.
I sailed with CP for a number of years, but after the Angus, The only person I know that I sailed with was Don Tranter who was Skipper when I was with him. You may wish to send a PM to Les Lewis, a SN member, who might be able to help. I believe that I've read it here that Stan Jones has Crossed the Bar but Les will probably know more.
I sailed on the EofC, Wood Boats, T Akasaka, and Amdassador for two and a quarter trips - we left her half way across the pond Easter 1973, I was Lecky.

Regards


----------



## Les Gibson (Apr 24, 2004)

Jeff,
I think pensioner means me, not Les Lewis. Les Lewis was also a lecky wirh CP but I have never seen any posts by him on SN. Sadly, I believe Stan the man has left us.
Regards,
Les


----------



## pensioner (Apr 29, 2009)

Sorry Les!
I'll apologise to Les Lewis, if I see him, for making that mistake it must have been a senior moment.

It's good to see that you are still around. Happy New Year to you and your family.

Regards


----------



## Jeff Partington (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Les & Pensioner
Thanks for the reply, sorry to hear about Stan. Not many of us left now!

Regards

Jeff


----------



## onecusack (Nov 15, 2021)

Jeff Partington said:


> Hi Les & Pensioner
> Thanks for the reply, sorry to hear about Stan. Not many of us left now!
> 
> Regards
> ...


Jeff, I wonder if you remember my brother Jim Cusack who sailed as 3rd Engineer on the R B Angus on its last trip!


----------

